# One of Ricky's favorite aunties



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

This is a photo of JoJoMomi, my oldest daughter. Two weeks ago, Ricky literally jumped out of an open car window to greet her, he was so excited. That shock was not good for my poor aging heart!

She is in Italy right now on holiday. This photo was taken in Venice yesterday. What I like about the photo (other than a beautiful woman) is the dramatic, moody quality of the black/white photo which was done intentionally. I think it really makes a statement.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Your daughter AND the photo! ❤


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

This is one of my favorite photos of my Mom (and me) in Venice on our last trip together before she died. 










Italy and Venice in particular must still be very low on tourists because of COVID - Venice was one of the most crowded cities I've even visited in Europe (crowded with tourists), so for her to get a picture without anyone in the background was great ! 

I can't even imagine how you must have felt when Ricky jumped out the window to see her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I haven't been to Venice, but I LOVE Italy, and would LOVE to go back and visit Venice the next time. When I was there, Venice was badly flooded, so it didn't make sense to go. I was staying in Bologna, and instead of Venice, I chose Florence as my side trip. I didn't regret that either, though!!!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Venice is definitely a city out of a fantasy. Don't know when ill get back again. Thanks for sharing pics of Italy.


----------

